# Mounts



## Unéthiel (11. Mai 2008)

wollte grad mal schaun was es für Mounts gibt auf dem Hengstacker Hof und habe dabei gesehn das man Bree Ponys eintauschen kann dort, dort steht diese sind schon für lvl 25 ?
Wo gibt es diese und was kosten sie ?


----------



## Kobold (11. Mai 2008)

Alle Pferde/Ponys, die nicht im Breeland zu haben sind, werden mühsam über Rufquests erarbeitet, oder zu Fest-Events verlost.

Ein Pferd/Pony ist nur in der Gold-Edition vom Spiel ab Stufe 25 zu erhalten. In der Standard-Version ab 35.
Siehe dazu: LINK


----------



## Unéthiel (11. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## simion (11. Mai 2008)

Wie und wo bekommt man das Pferd aus der Gold-edition? (Natürlich wenn man den Code hat)


----------



## Tabuno (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo simion,

Musst dich eigentlich nur in deinen Codemaster Account einloggen und den Code einlösen, bekommst die gegenstände dann in Game, das heisst unter anderem eine Quittung die du bei einem Herren auf dem Reiterhof Nördlich von Bree gegen das Bree Pferd eintauschen kann,da musst du sonst nichts für machen oder bezahlen.
Das Pferd ist zwar wesentlich langsamer als die Normalen Pferde die Mann ab der Stufe 35 Reiten kann,aber immer noch schneller als zu Fuss.


----------



## simion (11. Mai 2008)

Ok thx


----------



## Dim (12. Mai 2008)

Wieviel kostet ein Mount/Pony/Pferd ?

Mfg


----------



## seavers (12. Mai 2008)

Normal im Breeland 4,2 Gold
In Evendim kann ich es nicht sagen, ich glaube du brauchst Ruf "Vewandter" und 5 Gold.


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10598
Punkt 7.1


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (17. Mai 2008)

> Das Pferd ist zwar wesentlich langsamer



Das heißt also im Grunde genommen, musst du nach erreichen von Level 35 ein neues Reittier kaufen?


----------



## Kobold (18. Mai 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Das heißt also im Grunde genommen, musst du nach erreichen von Level 35 ein neues Reittier kaufen?



Ja. Es sei denn, Dir reicht ein langsameres Pferd.

Es ist eben nur ein "goodie" in der Gold-Edit., dass man schon früher seine Schuhe schonen kann.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Mai 2008)

Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass das 25er-pferd für lau ist.  Ich glaube das ist, was Die Nachtelfe irritierte.


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (20. Mai 2008)

Das Bree-Pferd ist, wie´s Kobold schon so schön gesagt hat, eher was zum Schuhe schonen. Ich bin mit dem guten alten Pony seit 3 Monaten unterwegs und man brauch schon ein wenig, es ist teilweise auch deprimierend, wenn man von schnelleren Pferden überholt wird, das ist wie bei den Autos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was ich aber wiederlegen kann ist, dass das Bree-Pferd langsamer ist, wie ein Jäger mit aktivierter Schneller-Laufen-Fertigkeit, ein Selbstversuch hats gezeigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (20. Mai 2008)

stimmt es ist schneller als der Jäger mit Weg finden und das Bree-Pferd bekommt man indem man die Quittung (die man im Inventar hat sobald man den Code dafür bei Codemasters eingibt) bei dem Pferdehof nördlich von Bree eintauscht

Ich persönlich finde das Bree-Pferd sieht besser aus als manch andere Pferde, leider habe ich gerade keinen Screenshot von meinem und finde auch kein Bild im Internet also wer eins findet kann es ja posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (21. Mai 2008)

Das hier hab ich auf die schnelle gefunden, ist nicht allzu gut getroffen, aber ich denke man sieht zumindest einen Großteil des Ponys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bree-Pony und Reiter


----------



## Gocu (21. Mai 2008)

ja genau das ist das danke fürs reinstellen^^


----------



## MonMon (21. Mai 2008)

Hi ich habe jetzt mal, wo ich alle Einträge zum thema gelesen habe, eine frage ...
Kann mir vieleicht jemand mal sagen ...

-Was es alles für Reittiere/mounts gibt (nur pferde?)  

-ab welchen level man ein mount haben kann.

-wie teuer die mounts sind.

-ob es verschiedene schnelligkeits unterschiede gibt .

und welches am besten aussieht.

würde mich super freuen wenn ich hierzu ein paar Einträge finden könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



________________________________________

>>Monmon ,Waffenmeister der menschen ,level 21 ,auf dem Realm MAIAR


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Mai 2008)

Du hast dir scheinbar NICHT alle Einträge zum Thema durchgelesen.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10598
Punkt 7.1.
Danke.


----------



## Gocu (21. Mai 2008)

MonMon schrieb:


> Hi ich habe jetzt mal, wo ich alle Einträge zum thema gelesen habe, eine frage ...
> Kann mir vieleicht jemand mal sagen ...
> 
> -Was es alles für Reittiere/mounts gibt (nur pferde?)
> ...



Ich schreib dir nochmal alles auf^^

- Ja es gibt nur Pferde/Ponys, Pferde für Menschen und Elben und Ponys für Zwerge und Hobbits

- ab Stufe 35 oder 25 wenn man die Gold Edition hat

- die Pferde/Ponys kosten glaube ich 4g200s aber es gibt auch Ruf Pferde die dann mehr kosten und für die  
   man den maximalen Ruf Wert haben muss

- ja es gibt verschiedene Stufen 25er (aus der Gold edition) ist das langsame und das 35er das "normale" die schnellsten sind aber die Reiserouten-Pferde (wie Windreiter/Greife in WoW) aber es sollen bald noch andere Reittiere kommen die man kaufen kann und schneller als die 35er sind

- welches am besten aussieht? muss jeder selbst entscheiden ich persönlich finde das neue Tundra-Pferd aus Forochel und dan 25er Pferd am besten

Hier nochmal fast alle Pferde/Ponys außer (Ettenöden-Pferd und 25er Pferd "Bree-Pferd")

Pferde

Viel Spaß damit^^


----------



## Olfmo (21. Mai 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ...aber es sollen bald noch andere Reittiere kommen die man kaufen kann und schneller als die 35er sind...



da muss ich mal kurz einhaken, ist das tatsächlich bestätigt? hab das bisher noch nicht gehört

Übrigens mal eine (vielleicht etwas doofe) Frage zu den Pferden: Man kann ja von den "normalen" nur eines besitzen (aber beliebig eintauschen wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt habe). Wie ist das dann mit den Rufpferden? Hat man die dann zusätzlich? Ich hab mir nämlich überlegt, mir das Lossoth-Pferd zuzulegen, weil ich da den Ruf ganz oben hab, wollte es aber nicht wagen, nicht dass dann mein altes weg ist, das wäre mir dann die 6g oder wieviel es kostet doch nicht wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (21. Mai 2008)

also das mit den schnelleren ahbe ich öfters mal von Spielern gehört und ich weiß garnicht ob man von den normalen nur eins oder mehrere haben kann aber das Tundra-Pferd kannst du dir holen hab ich auch habe die Ponys hier alle und keins ist irgendwann mal verloren gegangen^^

Tundra-Pony, Fuchspony und Bree-Pony (die anderen Ruf-Pferde gefallen mir nicht so^^)


----------



## bondKI (21. Mai 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> da muss ich mal kurz einhaken, ist das tatsächlich bestätigt? hab das bisher noch nicht gehört
> 
> Übrigens mal eine (vielleicht etwas doofe) Frage zu den Pferden: Man kann ja von den "normalen" nur eines besitzen (aber beliebig eintauschen wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt habe). Wie ist das dann mit den Rufpferden? Hat man die dann zusätzlich? Ich hab mir nämlich überlegt, mir das Lossoth-Pferd zuzulegen, weil ich da den Ruf ganz oben hab, wollte es aber nicht wagen, nicht dass dann mein altes weg ist, das wäre mir dann die 6g oder wieviel es kostet doch nicht wert
> 
> ...


Hab zwar schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gespielt, aber wenns sich nichts geändert hat:Man kriegt die Ruf-Pferde zusätzlich zu denen vom Reiterhof


----------



## Vetaro (22. Mai 2008)

Es gab vor Buch 13 immer die behauptung der Macher, es würde ein neues Mount erscheinen. Sie haben es so ausgedrückt, als wäre es kein Pferd/Pony, was bei uns viel kreativität beim Raten erweckte (Die Anspielung war ungefähr "das tier wird sich eher dorthin trauen, wo ihr hingehen werdet"). Seitdem habe ich nichts von neuen Reittieren gehört und schätze, dass das Gerücht auf eben dieses zurückgeht.


----------



## MonMon (22. Mai 2008)

@ Gocu

danke für die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_________________________________________

>>Monmon ,Waffenmeister der Menschen ,Level 21 ,auf dem Realm MAIAR


----------



## Tralgas (27. Mai 2008)

das schnellere mount kann ja nur mit rohan eingeführt werden!
wär ja traurig, wenn die die gleichen klepper wie wir reiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (31. Mai 2008)

Hmm... mit Rohan könnte ich es mir auch vorstellen!

Das ein anderes Reittier wie ein Pferd oder ein Pony kommen soll wäre eine sehr komische Aussage, denn wenn ich recht überlege hatten die Menschen etc. im Buch oder Film kein anderes Reittier.  Vielleicht kommt ja ein Esel xD

Was ich klasse fände, wenn man später einmal im Monsterspiel auch ein Mount haben könnte, einen Olifanten oder so *träum*!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal sehr gespannt wie sich das ganze enwickeln wird.

Mfg Dim


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinner, wurde das mit den Mounts für die Monster-Spieler schonmal im offiziellen Forum vorgeschlagen.
Von wegen Warge für die Orks zum Reiten usw.
Wurde aber abgelehnt, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Lossehelin (2. Juni 2008)

Also Warge für Orks könnte ich mir erst vor stellen wenn die Böse seite so ein Komplettes Spielteil ist und nich nur so mit Schicksalspunkten.
Und das mit den Schnelleren Mounts erst mit rohan könnte ich mir auch vorstellen aber ich fänd es cool wenn es noch was anderes gibt nicht nur Pferde.
Ich weis das man nicht i-wie Drachen einbaut aber vll sind die entwickler mal kreativ. Oder vll die Jäger für ne zeit Kreaturen beherschen kann oder der Kundi sein tier zum reiten nimmt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe das es nie fliegende Reittiere gibt, es gibt nur 2 Wesen die sich in HdR reiten lassen und das sind die Fellbestien, diese allerdings nur von Nazgûls, und die Adler und die transportieren nicht jeden x-beliebigen Typen durch Mittelerde. Sprich es gibt keine Möglichkeiten für Reittiere und denke auch das die Story nicht so hingebogen werden kann das man Drachen oder Sonstiges reiten kann da sonst die Lizenz verloren geht.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juni 2008)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Ich weis das man nicht i-wie Drachen einbaut aber vll sind die entwickler mal kreativ. Oder vll die Jäger für ne zeit Kreaturen beherschen kann oder der Kundi sein tier zum reiten nimmt.



Nein.

Nein.  Nicht jetzt.


----------



## Wizárdius (2. Juni 2008)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Also Warge für Orks könnte ich mir erst vor stellen wenn die Böse seite so ein Komplettes Spielteil ist und nich nur so mit Schicksalspunkten.
> Und das mit den Schnelleren Mounts erst mit rohan könnte ich mir auch vorstellen aber ich fänd es cool wenn es noch was anderes gibt nicht nur Pferde.
> Ich weis das man nicht i-wie Drachen einbaut aber vll sind die entwickler mal kreativ. Oder vll die Jäger für ne zeit Kreaturen beherschen kann oder der Kundi sein tier zum reiten nimmt.


Ich glaub nich dass es an der fehlenden Kreativität der Entwickler liegt, sondern einfach an den Vorgaben von Tolkiens Büchern. Und Tolkiens Erben sind da schon sehr hinterher dass jene Vorgaben auch eingehalten werden.


----------



## Tralgas (8. Juni 2008)

ich denke, wenn man sich bei den adlern den entsprechenden ruf erarbeitet hat, sind die durchaus gewillt einen durch die lande zu tragen. damit würden sich bestimmt auch die tolkiens anfreunden können.


----------



## Kerindor (8. Juni 2008)

Tralgas schrieb:


> ich denke, wenn man sich bei den adlern den entsprechenden ruf erarbeitet hat, sind die durchaus gewillt einen durch die lande zu tragen. damit würden sich bestimmt auch die tolkiens anfreunden können.



Nein, auch nicht. Keiner der Helden hat auch nur annähernd den Status eines Gandalf. Und Drachen sind durch und durch böse, unabhängig und fressen höchstens denjenigen der ihn reiten will.

Epixxx!!!111einself Flugmounts sind und bleiben WoW.


----------



## Vetaro (8. Juni 2008)

Geht ja wohl. "Ruf erarbeiten" heisst in dem Fall, dass man lecker äpfel farmt. 300 Ruf für 10 Äpfel, damit das was ganz besonderes bleibt und so



Spoiler



Das war unernst.


----------



## Gocu (8. Juni 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Epixxx!!!111einself Flugmounts sind und bleiben WoW.



Flugmounts gibt es nicht nur bei WoW oder es wird sie in Zukunft nicht nur bei WoW geben^^


----------



## Slayed (9. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Flugmounts gibt es nicht nur bei WoW oder es wird sie in Zukunft nicht nur bei WoW geben^^



Willst du damit etwa etwas in der zukünftigen Lotro  Spielgeschichte andeuten ?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wäre gar nicht schön stellt euch mal nen fliegenden zwerg vor ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja back 2 topic : 
Man müsste ja nicht andere mounts nehmen aber z.B. Pferde mit denen man kämpfen kann . Aber eben ohne fertigkeiten .


----------



## Gocu (9. Juni 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> Willst du damit etwa etwas in der zukünftigen Lotro  Spielgeschichte andeuten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



damit meinte ich nicht HdRO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Pferde mit denen man kämpfen kann, dass habe ich mir auch mal überlegt immerhin wird auch in den Filmen viel auf dem Pferd gekämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (9. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Flugmounts gibt es nicht nur bei WoW oder es wird sie in Zukunft nicht nur bei WoW geben^^



Es geht ja auch im speziellen um die Epixxx!!!111einself Flugmounts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (9. Juni 2008)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Also Warge für Orks könnte ich mir erst vor stellen wenn die Böse seite so ein Komplettes Spielteil ist und nich nur so mit Schicksalspunkten.
> Und das mit den Schnelleren Mounts erst mit rohan könnte ich mir auch vorstellen aber ich fänd es cool wenn es noch was anderes gibt nicht nur Pferde.



Schwer vorzustellen, das sie einen kompletten Spielteil fürs MP erschaffem und das mit den Schicksalspunkten vergessen, da es sehr viele Spieler auf der Monsterseite sehr weit gebracht haben und bei einen MMORPG will/soll man weiterkommen, da kann nicht plötzlich alles wieder von Anfang beginnen oder komplett abgeändert werden.

Ein "neues" Mount werden sich die Entwickler sicher für den Schluss aufheben, das mit Rohan ein schnelleres Pferd vorkommt bin ich überzeugt, aber um dann ein Gleichgewicht zu haben müssen sie das auch auf der Monsterseite ändern!

Mfg Dim


----------



## Littlebigman* (9. Juni 2008)

Was für Mounts gibt es den so?


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juni 2008)

Little, diese Frage strotzt geradezu vor dämlichkeit. Nicht nur, dass es im *zweiten* Post des Threads erklärt wird, nein, es steht auch groß in der Gesamtübersicht. Es hat 15 sekunden gedauert, das zu finden:

Punkt 7


----------



## Kobold (9. Juni 2008)

Littlebigman* schrieb:


> Was für Mounts gibt es den so?



Konsequente Verweigerung aller Treads und vorangegangener Antworten. Du bist hier mein persönlicher Held!
Allein die ERSTE Antwort auf der ERSTEN Seite hätte Deine Frage absolut erschöpfend geklärt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht Mutti Dir auch noch die Schuhe zu??? 

P.S. zumindest beherrscht Du eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Kalyptus (9. Juni 2008)

Littlebigman* schrieb:


> Was für Mounts gibt es den so?



Manchmal kann man einfach nur in den Keller gehen und leise vor sich Hinweinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (10. Juni 2008)

Littlebigman* schrieb:


> Was für Mounts gibt es den so?






Kobold schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S. zumindest beherrscht Du eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung.




Ein Satz mit sieben Wörtern und einem Fehler gilt also schon als vernünftige Rechtschreibung. Erstaunlich...


----------



## Gocu (10. Juni 2008)

@Littlebigman*

Dazu kann ich nur sagen

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## RudiRatlos (10. Juni 2008)

@ kalyptus

  haste noch platz im keller??...ich komm dann gleich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlebigman* (10. Juni 2008)

sry war ja nur ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (10. Juni 2008)

Naja, hast es jedenfalls geschafft, uns ne ganze seite mit antworten füllen zu lassen. Übrigens danke, dass du's im anderen thread eingesehen hast.


----------



## Littlebigman* (10. Juni 2008)

naja ich dachte als Noob is fragen erlaubt xD


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2008)

Nicht, wenn deine Frage schon im Thread geklärt worden ist o.O.


----------



## Kerindor (10. Juni 2008)

kogrash schrieb:


> Ein Satz mit sieben Wörtern und einem Fehler gilt also schon als vernünftige Rechtschreibung. Erstaunlich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ja, absolut. Hier ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Bereich des Forums. 



Minastirit schrieb:


> als ich den satz gehört hab und mir dann gothic 3 reingezogen hab musst ich sagen .. stimmt nid ..
> gothic 3 ohne patch !! zocken .. hf
> 
> naja mal kuken ob's so gut ist. schuhlkolege hats ja schon
> ...



Ob es an der Jugend, WoW oder allgemeinen Fehlern im Unterricht liegt, wäre eine Studie wert.


----------



## Vetaro (10. Juni 2008)

Killerspiele. Zu denen WoW ja offensichtlich zählt. Und Pisa. Und weil die Kinder heute immer dämlicher sind als sie es früher waren.


----------



## Kerindor (10. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Killerspiele. Zu denen WoW ja offensichtlich zählt. Und Pisa. Und weil die Kinder heute immer dämlicher sind als sie es früher waren.



Sarkasmus ist was feines. ^^


Aber wechseln wir doch lieber wieder das Thema zum eigentlichen Anliegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas kommt vor wenn man grade mal Leerlauf hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (10. Juni 2008)

Wo ich gerade das mit berittenen Kampf lese.

Schurke -> nein
Kundiger -> nein
Waffenmeister -> nein
Wächter -> nein 
Barde -> nein
Jäger -> nein
Hauptmann -> ja unbedingt!

Der Hauptmann auf seinem geschmückten Schlachtross. In der rechten Hand sein Schwert und in der linken Hand ein Banner, mit dem Wappen seines Landes.
Was könnte einen mehr motivieren, als solch Jemanden in seiner Gruppe zu haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG Tys , Schurke , Maiar


----------



## Kobold (10. Juni 2008)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade das mit berittenen Kampf lese.
> 
> Schurke -> nein
> Kundiger -> nein
> ...



Nun, ich könnte mir für fast jede Klasse eine berittene Anwendung vorstellen:

Also... Denke mal an den Film, die Szene mit Gandalf, als er die Nazguhls auf seinem weissen Ross mit erhobenen Stab in die Flucht trieb.
Auch ein geschickter Bogenschütze könnte (wie einst die berittenen Horden aus dem "Hunnenland") vom galoppierenen Pferd aus, den Gegner mit pfeilen spicken.
Und der Barde... Im stürmenden Gallop, erklingt die Melodie des Krieges und erfüllt die Herzen der Reiter mit Mut und Hoffnung.
Der Waffenmeister: Mit virtuos geschungenen Waffen mäht er durch die Horden Angmars, wie die Sense des Meister Schnitters... 

Nur beim Schurken oder Wächter, verlässt mich meine blühende Phantasie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Juni 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auf genau diese Idee hinausläuft: Man kann sich alle klassen gut vorstellen in einer Reiterbrigade, in der ersten reihe hält einer die Standarte und einer spielt Trommel und hebt die Moral, und der Anführer ist auch dabei. Die anderen bestehen aus "Waffenmeistern" und "Jägern", und auch reitende Zauberer , Runenmeister sind in Ordnung. 

Aber Schurken und Wächter stellen für mich wirklich ein Problem dar, mit Autoschlag, ja, aber der witz bei Wächtern ist ihre Rüstung, die natürlich nicht unbedingt ein pferd schützt (Pferd in die rüstung zu packen ist nicht die Lösung). Und Schurken schleichen. Und stechen leuten in den Rücken und so. Mit Pferden beides eher schwer.


----------



## Kerindor (11. Juni 2008)

Der Wächter wäre doch geradezu prädestiniert für den Lanzengang. Stur reingaloppieren, Aggro ziehen, alles dreht sich zum Wächter um und der Rest kann schnetzeln. ^^

Ein Hobbitschurke könnte dann immerhin bei einem der anderen mitreiten und so seine Schurkereien veranstalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (11. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> Pferd in die rüstung zu packen ist nicht die Lösung



Wieso nicht? Ein Schlachtross, gut gepanzert muss es sein damit es ein bisschen was einstecken kann. Wenn man dann noch kleine Fähigkeiten fürs Mount einbaut mit denen man Aggro ziehen kann ist doch alles in Butter, dann entspräche das doch einem wirklich Wächtermount. 

Einem Schurken dürfte man wahrscheinlich kein Pferd als Mount an die Hand geben. Zu dieser Klasse würde ein kleineres, flinkeres Mount passen. Vielleicht etwas Wolfähnliches. Blöd nur, dass die Warge bereits für die Bösen Buben kämpfen. Und ein Schurke, der auf einem Hund dahergaloppiert kommt, sieht einfach nur dämlich aus (überhaupt sähe wahrscheinlich jede Klasse, die versucht auf einem Hund zu reiten, dämlich aus). Es läuft wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus, dass die Schurken die gelackmeierten sein werden und sich beim Schurkenlehrer einem Konditionstraining unterziehen werden müssen um zu Fuss mit den Pferden mithalten zu können
/ironie off


Aber ein schöner Ansatz zum nachdenken...


MfG Kaeppiman


----------



## Gocu (11. Juni 2008)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade das mit berittenen Kampf lese.
> 
> Schurke -> nein
> Kundiger -> nein
> ...



da die anderen Klassen schon vorgeschlagen wurden mach ich mal was zum Schurken

Ich denke der Schurke sollte ein schlankes und flinkes Pferd bekommen das auch nicht sehr stark gepanzert ist und von dem aus er schnell zustechen und/oder mit Mesern werfen kann


----------



## Vanier (11. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> da die anderen Klassen schon vorgeschlagen wurden mach ich mal was zum Schurken
> 
> Ich denke der Schurke sollte ein schlankes und flinkes Pferd bekommen das auch nicht sehr stark gepanzert ist und von dem aus er schnell zustechen und/oder mit Mesern werfen kann


 Ja schon nicht schlecht Gocu, aber denke es wäre besser wenn Schurken ein Pferd hätten von
dem sie direkt Unsichtbar werden können und das noch ein bisschen schenller ist, von dem aus er
aber nicht angreifen kann.
Beispiels die Szene in den Ettenöden:
"Schurken reiten Flink um einen MP-SZ herum und verschwinden plötzlich.
Der Eigentliche SZ startet den Angriff und Schurken attakieren Heiler/Fernkämpfer.
Gut das sie nach erfolgreichen Vorstoß in die Feindlichen Linien, auch im Kampf auf ihr 
Pferd hüpfen und sich dem SZ wieder anschliesen."

So könnte ich es mir für Schurken vorstellen, ist nur Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Vanier

EDIT: Sorry das mit dem Messer werfen ist doch ne Superidee, aber normale Angriffe mit Dolchen von Pferden
aus kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (11. Juni 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> EDIT: Sorry das mit dem Messer werfen ist doch ne Superidee, aber normale Angriffe mit Dolchen von Pferden
> aus kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja mit dem "vom Pferd schlagen" meinte ich nicht die Messer die wären dann nur zum werfen da könnte man ja ganz normal mit Schwertern schlagen oder stechen


----------



## Vetaro (12. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Ein Schlachtross, gut gepanzert muss es sein damit es ein bisschen was einstecken kann. Wenn man dann noch kleine Fähigkeiten fürs Mount einbaut mit denen man Aggro ziehen kann ist doch alles in Butter, dann entspräche das doch einem wirklich Wächtermount.



Und genau darum geht es mir. Fertigkeiten, damit das Mount aggro aufbauen kann.

Also. Nach der Spiellogik aktuellen wird es sich wohl immernoch um eine Einheit handeln. Reiter auf Pferd (eine Einheit), nicht Reiter + Pferd (zwei Einheiten), also auch nur eine Aggro-Leiste.

Nach abgeschwächter Logik der Realität ist es aber so: Pferde können keine fucking Aggro aufbauen. Sie beissen nicht zu; wenn man erstmal zum stehen gekommen ist, treten sie garantiert nicht den Gegner, den der Wächter angreift* und sie werden auch nicht "bedrohlich wiehern". Pferde haben vorallem folgende Vorteile:

Geschwindigkeit, Erschwerung für den Gegner, einen zu treffen, Niederreiten.

Hinzu kommt: Wächter blockieren, weichen aus und parieren, und wenn sie getroffen werden, wird das meiste von der Rüstung abgefangen. Nach spiellogik werden die charaktere kaum *verletzt* sondern entscheiden nur irgendwann, dass es deutlich angebracht wäre, sich jetzt erstmal totzustellen und dann zu fliehen. Das haben wir schon einige male besprochen und hat auch Lücken, aber darum geht es ja nun nicht.
 Pferde können, wenn ihr Feind direkt vor ihnen steht, nicht: Blocken, Ausweichen, Parieren. Die chance, dass man (wenn man nicht vorher vom reiter getötet wird) ein Pferd mit einem Schwert trifft, ist ziemlich hoch.


In einigen Spielen (zum Beispiel dem hier) werden Pferde einfach als eine Erweiterung der eigenen Lebenspunkte betrachtet. Wobei ich glaube, auch wenn ich dafür keine offiziellen Geschichtsdaten habe, dass die Sterblichkeitsrate von Pferden auf dem Schlachtfelfd so hoch ist wie die der meisten Fußtruppen auch. Ein panzer kann Helfen, aber in dem Fall können sie immernoch in Panik verfallen, haben immernoch keine Aggro-Fähigkeiten usw.



Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr fürchte ich, dass Reitkampf eines der folgenden Schicksale ereilt, _wenn nicht die Entwickler einen unheimlichen Genialitätsanfall haben_:  
1. Es wird nur ein Gimmick wie PvMP zu Spielbeginn war, mit einigen Fähigkeiten, die aber nicht spielentscheidend und für einige vielleicht sogar unpraktisch sind (vorallem für *zweie*). Ich nenne das mal "die Sacred-Variante" (Sacred-Spieler wissen bestimmt, was ich meine).
2. Die Entwickler geben nach ähnlichen Überlegungen wie unseren auf, weil es unfair wäre, allen Pferdekampf zu geben bis auf zwei Klassen, die entweder immer absteigen müssen, wenn sie etwas bewirken wollen.
3. Es funktioniert und kann immerzu benutzt werden. Da die Kampfpferde nur schwer zu erlangen sind, gleichen sie einzigartigen Belohnungen, jeder der eines hat, benutzt es praktisch *nur noch*, wann immer er kann. (Die Schnelles-Flugmount-in-WoW-Variante)



____________
* Bitte hier kurz drüber nachdenken, falls jemand Einspruch erheben möchte.


----------



## Slayed (12. Juni 2008)

MIr fällt nur was zum wächter ein aber der einfall hört sich recht stupide an ergibt aber ETWAS (nur etwas nicht viel aber immerhin etwas sinn) sinn.

Nenne n wir die fertigkeit einfach so mal Kanonenkugel

Kanonenkugel   :  Folgende Fertigkeit bewirkt das der Wächter vom Pferd springt und in ein Gruppe Monster fliegt durch die Kugelrunde form des wächters wird imense Bedrohung erzeugt. 

Schaden : Haupthandwaffe +10 



So is nur ein einfall welcher mir grade eingefallen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. Juni 2008)

Lol, allein die Vorstellung, wie sich mein Hobbitewächter todesmutig vom Pferd stürzt um in einem Gegnerpulk Tod und Verderben zu bringen, bringt mich zum lachen. Nichts gegen deinen Vorschlag Slayed aber ich bezweifle, dass so etwas in der Art kommen wird.


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Juni 2008)

*thinks of Gimli*


----------



## Gromthar (12. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Lol, allein die Vorstellung, wie sich mein Hobbitewächter todesmutig vom Pferd stürzt um in einem Gegnerpulk Tod und Verderben zu bringen, bringt mich zum lachen. Nichts gegen deinen Vorschlag Slayed aber ich bezweifle, dass so etwas in der Art kommen wird.


Nach Hobbit-Wächter habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (12. Juni 2008)

Was macht ein Wächter zu Pferd?

Na das hier.
Das ist die Domäne des Wächters.[attachment=3305:tjost.jpg]


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Es funktioniert und kann immerzu benutzt werden. Da die Kampfpferde nur schwer zu erlangen sind, gleichen sie einzigartigen Belohnungen, jeder der eines hat, benutzt es praktisch *nur noch*, wann immer er kann. (Die Schnelles-Flugmount-in-WoW-Variante)



Ich glaube das ist die wahrscheinlichste Variante. Es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, (Oh mein Gott jetzt muss ich aufpassen was ich sage...) dass sie sich was bei Blizzard abgucken. Aber wirklich schlimm fände ich das eigentlich nicht. Man müsste halt einiges investieren...


----------



## Vetaro (12. Juni 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Das ist die Domäne des Wächters.[attachment=3305:tjost.jpg]



War das jetzt eine Argumentation, müssen wir da weiter drauf eingehen?


----------



## Kerindor (12. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> War das jetzt eine Argumentation, müssen wir da weiter drauf eingehen?



Mir fiel grad kein besseres Bild in die Hände, trifft die Aufgabe des Wächters im Pferdekampf, den Lanzengang an vorderster Front,  aber schon recht gut.
Zusammen mit dem stämmigen Schlachtroß ist der Wächter doch geradezu prädestiniert dazu den Gegner zu binden. Wobei ein anreitender Blechträger wohl eher Furcht als Aggro erzeugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefolgt wird dieser dann vom Waffenmeister der den Wächter dann freischneiden darf, gedeckt vom Pfeilregen der Jäger und den Klängen der Barden.
Der Hauptmann ist dann mittig mit seinem Banner stärkt zusätzlich seine Mannen.

Nur beim Schurken, da weiss ich auch grade nicht weiter. Vielleicht als leichte Kavallerie einsetzbar die von hinten attackiert. mmmh


----------



## Vetaro (12. Juni 2008)

Das könnte genausogut ein Hauptmann oder Waffenmeister sein. Die aufgabe des Wächters ist, geschlagen zu werden und zu versichern, dass das geschieht. Danach sieht das hier eher nicht aus.


----------



## Kerindor (12. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das könnte genausogut ein Hauptmann oder Waffenmeister sein. Die aufgabe des Wächters ist, geschlagen zu werden und zu versichern, dass das geschieht. Danach sieht das hier eher nicht aus.



Entschiedenes Nein. Das kann weder Hauptmann noch Waffel. Mit seiner Helebarde gehört der Hauptmann eher in die Reihe der Pikeniere und damit in die Defensive. Die Waffel taugt auch nicht zum Antritt mit Lanze und Schild. Deren Domäne ist da doch eher das beidhändige zuschlagen im feindlichen Pulk.

Richtig ist, das der Wächter den Feind an sich binden muss. Das passiert nunmal am besten wenn der Wächter zuerst reinreitet. 
Im Detail macht die Lanze auch nicht den Schaden wie Schwert und Keule, dafür aber zieht der Wächter mit Schlachtroß verstärkt die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich.

Wenn sowas nicht die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht...


----------



## Vetaro (12. Juni 2008)

Das finde ich nicht ziemlich stichhaltig. Waffenmeister werden dir da wohl freudig widersprechen, dass sie auch mal 'nen schild in die Hand nehmen. Und "Mit seiner Helebarde gehört der Hauptmann eher in die Reihe der Pikeniere und damit der Defensive" klingt für mich auch nach einem Eigentor. Der Wächter ist  in der selben Defensivreihe.
 Vor allem meinte ich, dass man, nur weil da ein Typ auf einen zureitet, das ja wohl noch nicht als Wächter-Aktivität identifizieren kann.

 Meinst du, wenn man kein Wächter ist, stürmt man nicht mit dem Pferd an und greift nicht mit Lanze oder anderen langen waffen nach vorne hin an?  Und wenn sie erstmal beim gegner sind, erhalten die Wächter dadurch immernoch nicht mehr aufmerksam als ihre Kollegen.


----------



## Kerindor (13. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht ziemlich stichhaltig. Waffenmeister werden dir da wohl freudig widersprechen, dass sie auch mal 'nen schild in die Hand nehmen. Und "Mit seiner Helebarde gehört der Hauptmann eher in die Reihe der Pikeniere und damit der Defensive" klingt für mich auch nach einem Eigentor. Der Wächter ist  in der selben Defensivreihe.
> Vor allem meinte ich, dass man, nur weil da ein Typ auf einen zureitet, das ja wohl noch nicht als Wächter-Aktivität identifizieren kann.
> 
> Meinst du, wenn man kein Wächter ist, stürmt man nicht mit dem Pferd an und greift nicht mit Lanze oder anderen langen waffen nach vorne hin an?  Und wenn sie erstmal beim gegner sind, erhalten die Wächter dadurch immernoch nicht mehr aufmerksam als ihre Kollegen.



Klar können Waffeln auch mal mit dem Schild spielen. Umgehen damit ist eine andere Sache und ihr Job ist es schonmal garnicht.

Ich weiss grade nicht wie du einen Wächter verstehst. Nach meinem Verständnis hingegen ist der Wächter der Vorderste in der Schlachtreihe, schlägt als Erster zu und, wenn es normal läuft, ist er auch der einzige den der Feind ansieht. 
Er geht immer aktiv gegen einen bestimmten Gegner vor und alle anderen nehmen sein Ziel. Er ist der erste auf dem Schlachtfeld und der Letzte der es verlässt.
Wächter sind nie Defensiv, sondern immer Aktiv, nur mit dem Unterschied das sie anstatt Schaden nunmal Aggro erzeugen. Ein defensiver Wächter ist nutzlos.

Daher ist es nur logisch das der Wächter zuerst mit Lanze und Schild die Reihen durchbricht und die Waffel das übrige verhäckselt.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich glaub das führt hier zu nichts mehr, ich zieh mich aus der diskussion über einen heranreitenden Ritter der angeblich Wächter aber garantiert nicht Waffen- oder Heermeister ist zurück.


----------



## Kerindor (13. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaub das führt hier zu nichts mehr, ich zieh mich aus der diskussion über einen heranreitenden Ritter der angeblich Wächter aber garantiert nicht Waffen- oder Heermeister ist zurück.



Schade, mich hätte dein Standpunkt mal interessiert. 

Der klang halt so das der Wächter irgendwo hinten steht und sich verhauen lässt und vorn irgendwo Waffel und Heermeister die Sau raus lassen. 
Verzeih die Unwissenheit, aber bis dato war in jedem Raid der Wächter der Erste am Mob, zumindest bei uns.
Weder Heermeister noch Waffenmeister sind die ersten am Mob. Der erste kann kein Schild tragen und der Zweite dies nur unter Einschränkungen. Es ist auch nicht deren Aufgabe.

Also warum sollte es ein Heermeister sein, dessen Aufgabe die Motivation der Truppe ist oder der Waffenmeister der die Feinde im Nahkampf per AE niedermetzeln soll?

Der einzige schwer gepanzerte effektive Schildträger ist nunmal der Wächter.


----------



## Gocu (13. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist die wahrscheinlichste Variante. Es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, (Oh mein Gott jetzt muss ich aufpassen was ich sage...) dass sie sich was bei Blizzard abgucken. Aber wirklich schlimm fände ich das eigentlich nicht. Man müsste halt einiges investieren...



wieso abgeguckt? in vielen MMOs gibt es schnelle und langsame Mounts und die gibt es auch schon in HdRO


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2008)

Leider sieht man keine Prozentzahl, jeder weiß das das Breepferd langsamer ist als das normale, aber die Rufpferde die man sich kaufen kann, sind alle gleich schnell. Da frag ich mich, wozu man den Ruf farmen soll und dann noch für viel Gold ein gleichschnelles Pferd kaufen kann. (hätte ja wenigstens ein bisschen schneller sein können^^)


----------



## Ascían (13. Juni 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Leider sieht man keine Prozentzahl, jeder weiß das das Breepferd langsamer ist als das normale, aber die Rufpferde die man sich kaufen kann, sind alle gleich schnell. Da frag ich mich, wozu man den Ruf farmen soll und dann noch für viel Gold ein gleichschnelles Pferd kaufen kann. (hätte ja wenigstens ein bisschen schneller sein können^^)



Weil es das 1,5-fache an Schaden aushält, bevor man runtergeworfen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (13. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:
			
		

> wieso abgeguckt? in vielen MMOs gibt es schnelle und langsame Mounts und die gibt es auch schon in HdRO



Damit meine ich schlicht und einfach, dass sie den Aspekt, dass man ein solches Mount nur mit großem Aufwand erhält und es dafür aber sogut wie immer benutzt wird, das hat (wie so vieles andere auch) Blizzard nunmal vorgegeben...


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Weil es das 1,5-fache an Schaden aushält, bevor man runtergeworfen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Hammer!


----------



## Gocu (13. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Damit meine ich schlicht und einfach, dass sie den Aspekt, dass man ein solches Mount nur mit großem Aufwand erhält und es dafür aber sogut wie immer benutzt wird, das hat (wie so vieles andere auch) Blizzard nunmal vorgegeben...



Blizzard hat dazu aber viel von EQ2 abgeguckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (13. Juni 2008)

...ist aber trotzdem maßgebender als Everquest!


----------



## Tralgas (21. Juni 2008)

also, ich als schurke, würde mich schon freuen, wenn ich auf dem pferd in stealth gehen könnte. auch die anwendung von tricks in diesem modus macht sinn, ohne dann sichtbar zu sein - staub in die augen z.b. - hey, er sieht doch dann gar nix mehr..

der wächter kann mir seinem schild natürlich viel mehr schaden vom pferd abhalten, als alle anderen und wenn das dann noch geheiltwerden kann, passt´s doch


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2008)

Tralgas, dir kommt das logisch vor, weil du es falsch siehst. "in stealth" ist praktisch, was romulanische raumschiffe machen, die werden einfach so unsichtbar.  Aber Schurken werden praktisch nicht unsichtbar, sondern sie verhalten sich unaufffällig und gehen in den schatten. Und man kann einfach so ein verhalten nicht gut auf einem pferd an den tag legen.


----------



## Himheru (21. Juni 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> ...
> Verzeih die Unwissenheit, aber bis dato war in jedem Raid der Wächter der Erste am Mob, zumindest bei uns.
> Weder Heermeister noch Waffenmeister sind die ersten am Mob. Der erste kann kein Schild tragen
> ...



Übrigens, Hauptleute können Schilde tragen, zwar keine schweren, aber Schild ist Schild....


----------



## Lumpi667 (22. Juni 2008)

Naja, das mit den "in den Schatten gehen" kann man doch auch ganz gut vom Pferd aus. Da gibt es doch diese Stuntleute bzw. können das sicher auch viele voltigierende Leute, sich auf der einen Seite vom Pferd "hängen" zu lassen. Damit sind sie von der anderen Seite kaum/gar nicht zu sehen. Und in einem Kampfgetümmel dürfte das dann auch ganz gut als reiterloses Pferd durchgehen...
Außerdem denke ich das gerade ein Pferd sehr gut Aggro aufbauen kann... Wenn ich die Wahl hätte mich entweder mit der  Schwert/Kolben/Axt-schwingenden Dose anzulegen oder dem Pferd die doch recht dünnen Beinchen abzuschlagen/zu brechen und damit dem Reiter zumindest den Vorteil der höheren Position zu nehmen oder ihn mit Glück gar unter seinem Reittier zu begraben... Lange müsste ich da nicht überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine andere Idee gegen Reiter wäre folgendes: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiltron oder auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zweih%C3%A4nder

Und noch mal etwas über vor und Nachteile gepanzerter Pferde:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kataphrakt oder allgemeiner http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kavallerie

und noch etwas über die Panzerung von Pferden:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rossharnisch


----------



## Tralgas (22. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Tralgas, dir kommt das logisch vor, weil du es falsch siehst. "in stealth" ist praktisch, was romulanische raumschiffe machen, die werden einfach so unsichtbar.  Aber Schurken werden praktisch nicht unsichtbar, sondern sie verhalten sich unaufffällig und gehen in den schatten. Und man kann einfach so ein verhalten nicht gut auf einem pferd an den tag legen.



ja, klar, in korinthenkackhausen mag das tatsächlich der fall sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir schon klar, dass der nicht unsichtbar wird! ich schrieb ja auch stealth und nicht invisibility. der schurke verhält sich halt so, dass er vom feind nicht wirklich wahr genommen wird - ob der jetzt unsichtbar, getarnt oder versteckt ist spielt für den von ihm angegriffenen feind erst mal keine so große rolle. er hat ihn schlicht übersehen und büßt jetzt dafür.

aber ich seh jetzt schon wieder die manische rechthaberei des herrn vetaro auf mich zukommen...der natürlich immer alles richtig sieht


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juni 2008)

Ja genau das. Übrigens schön, wie einfach man immernoch bewirken kann, dass leute persönlich werden.  Du sagst ja schliesslich immernoch "der macht das einfach so, ist ziemlich egal wie, aber der gegner sieht ihn halt nicht". Mit so einer erklärung haben sich die macher bisher noch nicht zufrieden gegeben.

Und auch die "sich unter das pferd hängen"-idee funktioniert dann nicht mehr ganz so gut, wenn der schurke alleine ist. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob orks wilde pferde, die in ihr orklager reinspazieren einfach ignorieren würden. Und bei Drachen und wütenden wildtieren... naja.


----------



## Tralgas (22. Juni 2008)

und warum begnügtst du dich nicht damit, dass der schurke durchtrieben genug ist, dass er das schon irgendwie schaffen wird?
ob sinnvoll oder nicht...eine gewisse spielbalance ist eben auch sehr wichtig

sry, für´s persönlich werden

dann bleibt wohl nur "unsichtbar" bei anderen mitreiten, tricks anwenden und unsichtbar bleiben, bis das pferd besiegt ist....osä


----------



## Gromthar (23. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> ...ist aber trotzdem maßgebender als Everquest!


Nein, nicht wirklich. EQ ist lediglich älter und damit weniger bekannt.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich. EQ ist lediglich älter und damit weniger bekannt.



Und damit weniger Maßgebend als WoW, womit du Kaeppimans Aussage nur andersrum formuliert hast.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

ist doch egal sind beides MMORPGs wobei WoW zu großen Teilen auf EQ2 basiert aber WoW ist bekannter da es vorher schon die WC Reihe gab und fertig


----------

